# Post #4000



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, this is my 4,000th post here.
Guess I'll post a photo with it. 







Hope y'all like it!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 25, 2005)

nice! Congrats!

is this film?


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 25, 2005)

congrats, chris! 

...

_spammer._


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> nice! Congrats!
> 
> is this film?


Yep, Ilford ISO 400 C41 B/W (low light condition) Natural Noise/Sepia.


----------



## M @ k o (Nov 25, 2005)

Congrats Littleman ! Nice photo.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Yep, Ilford ISO 400 C41 B/W (low light condition) Natural Noise/Sepia.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 25, 2005)

Great shot Littleman.  Congrats on the 4000th :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2005)

Congratulations!
Very nice photo to celebrate it, too!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LittleMan*
> _Yep, Ilford ISO 400 C41 B/W (low light condition) Natural Noise/Sepia. _
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yep, that's some awesome stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Nov 25, 2005)

I like the photo quite a bit Chris!!  Congratulations on the 4000!!  : )


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I like the photo quite a bit Chris!!  Congratulations on the 4000!!  : )


Thanks Photo Gal!


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 25, 2005)

Great photo!

(Awww.. and I was expected a photo with 4 000 fence posts )


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 25, 2005)

Cool, congrats on the 4000!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 



> Awww.. and I was expected a photo with 4 000 fence posts



:lmao: I was wondering if anyone would think that.. :lmao:


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 25, 2005)

Congrats! Little Guy 

Eric


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks AIRIC, but I preffer to be called "Flaco"


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

bump, for those of you who haven't seen it.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 26, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> bump, for those of you who haven't seen it.


 
i'm pretty sure everyone saw it :lmao: 









pretty cool Chris. i love the grain and comp! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> pretty cool Chris. i love the grain and comp! :thumbup:


Thanks!





> i'm pretty sure everyone saw it :lmao:


That's just an undercover way to say. "Bump... for everyone who hasn't posted in here yet" :mrgreen:


----------



## NMLeakway (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats on the big 4000

and what a great photograph to celebrate it! It really works for me, love the noise


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks NMleakway!


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 26, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so you're gonna bump until all 6000+ members comment?   i'll help ya


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> so you're gonna bump until all 6000+ members comment?   i'll help ya


yeah, and if I say "thank you" to each one I think I'll have 10,000 pretty soon. :thumbup:


----------



## clemeys (Nov 26, 2005)

and if I put a "congrats lilman" in here, I might just reach the thousands one day....
really, nice shot. and truly good job on spamin ur ah er way to 4k


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

clemeys said:
			
		

> and if I put a "congrats lilman" in here, I might just reach the thousands one day....
> really, nice shot. and truly good job on spamin ur ah er way to 4k


yep, it's always good to give comments... then you get an extra post.


----------



## Verbal (Nov 26, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yep, it's always good to give comments... then you get an extra post.



Yes, extra posts are nice... :mrgreen:


----------



## santino (Nov 26, 2005)

at 1st congrats, at 2nd I like the shot!


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats on the big 4K! And I like this image a lot. Well done!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## clemeys (Nov 26, 2005)

you're welcome











(more posts)....yesssssssss!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats!
and nice pic!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

clemeys said:
			
		

> you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on!
Keep posting like that and you'll get to 4000 in no time! :mrgreen:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 26, 2005)

congrats on 4k, and thanks for al you do to help everyone!


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 26, 2005)

i guess i should do my part and put you one more member closer to getting every member on the board to comment...

nice pic

congrats

comment on my pictures now

if i really wanted to spam it up i shouldve just posted that in four posts...damn, another opportunity missed


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

Good job y'all!
that's two more crossed off the list... only 5,957 more users to go! :mrgreen:



> comment on my pictures now


DONE! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 26, 2005)

thank you

oops said thanks on the wrong thread...let me go bump my own :mrgreen: even though its already at the top of the list


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> thank you
> 
> oops said thanks on the wrong thread...let me go bump my own :mrgreen: even though its already at the top of the list


no, thank you! :mrgreen: (now mine's at the top of the list)


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 26, 2005)

I like this shot very much.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 26, 2005)

What everyone else said (unless it was bad) :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> What everyone else said (unless it was bad) :mrgreen:


:lmao: Thanks! _I think...


_Thanks for the comment CrazyAva!


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 27, 2005)

bump


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> bump


I could only hope to become the spammer you are... :lmao:


----------



## Mansi (Nov 27, 2005)

YAY congrats 
nice shot.. love the grain! very cool comp
love the lines!
thanks for sharing
and heres to the next 4k :cheers:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 27, 2005)

Mansi said:
			
		

> YAY congrats
> nice shot.. love the grain! very cool comp
> love the lines!
> thanks for sharing
> and heres to the next 4k :cheers:


Thanks Mansi!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice shot Chris  Congrats on 4k!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks amanda!
Haven't seen you around lately! Glad you're back!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

What's with that!?!?! I just got negative rep for this thread?!?!? 
It's been hiding for a long time now.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 8, 2005)

i think i'm about 183 posts too late, but congrats on your 4000 post.   just doing my part to get you to 5000 that much faster...


----------

